# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình >  Phẫu thuật chỉnh hàm móm giá bao nhiêu? Bảng giá chuẩn năm 2017

## nguyenhanhsocial

Khuyết điểm hàm hô móm khiến bạn cảm thấy mặc cảm, tự tin, bạn mong muốn sở hữu khuôn mặt hoàn thiện bằng công nghệ thẩm mỹ. Song Giải phẫu chỉnh hàm hô móm chi phí bao nhiêu? Khiến bạn băn khoăn và lo lắng..

Phẫu thuật chỉnh hàm hô móm chi phí bao nhiêu Bảng giá chuẩn nhất hiện nay
Giải phẫu chỉnh hàm hô móm bao nhiêu
Một khuôn mặt cân đối, thanh thoát luôn là mong muốn của mọi chàng trai, cô gái, chính vì vậy mà sự xuất hiện của nhược điểm hàm hô hay hàm móm khiến nhiều người rơi vào trạng thái mặc cảm về bản thân.
Thấu hiểu được nỗi lòng của người mắc phải nhược điểm ấy, Bệnh viện Hàn Quốc JW đã cập nhật và vận dụng giải pháp phẫu thuật hàm hô móm. Phương pháp này giúp khắc phục triệt để trường hợp hàm hô móm, mang lại nụ cười tự tin cho người thực hiện.
Phẫu thuật hàm hô móm thực ra là viết gọn của giải phẫu hàm hô và phẫu thuật hàm móm.
Giải phẫu hàm hô hay còn gọi là hàm vẩu là ca giải phẫu mà bác sĩ sẽ liên quan trực tiếp đến khung xương hàm trên. Tùy vào từng nguyên nhân gây nên tình trạng xương hàm hô mà bác sĩ sẽ thực hiện như sau:

Hình mô phỏng giải phẫu hàm hô
+ Hô do xương hàm trên phát triển quá mức: bác sĩ thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa sẽ cắt tiền đình hàm, nhổ 2 răng số 4 để tạo khoang trống. Qua khoang trống này bác sĩ thẩm mỹ tiến hành thực hiện đường cắt phẫu thuật đi qua 2 khe răng nhổ dọc trên cung xương hàm và đẩy lùi hàm trên về phía sau rồi cố định bằng nẹp vis.
+ Hô hàm kèm khắc phục cười hở lợi nhiều: Cắt Lefort I để đẩy hàm lùi về phía sau để điều trị hô và hở lợi.
+ Hô 2 hàm: phẫu thuật cắt tiền đình hàm trên, dưới, nhổ hai răng số 4 đẩy lùi về sau.
Phẫu thuật hàm móm hay còn gọi là khớp cắn ngược. bác sĩ thẩm mỹ tiến hành gây mê, và tùy vào từng trường hợp móm của người bệnh mà chuyên gia thẩm mỹ sẽ thực hiện như sau:

Hình mô phỏng phẫu thuật hàm móm
+ Nếu là cắt tiền đình xương hàm dưới đẩy lùi về sau thì nhổ hai răng số 4 và đường cắt ngách lợi qua hai răng số 4. Xương hàm được di chuyển và cố định sau giải phẫu.
+ Nếu cắt BSSO thì không cần nhổ răng, cắt 2 cành bên hàm dưới đẩy lùi về sau và dùng nẹp vis cố định hàm.
+ Những trường hợp móm nặng do hàm trên tụt vào và hàm dưới dài quá mức thì có thể phối hợp cắt cả 2 hàm.
Là những ca phẫu thuật có ảnh hưởng trực tiếp lên khuôn mặt, với kỹ thuật tiến hành phức tạp nhưng cần độ khéo léo, kỳ công từ bác sĩ tiến hành. Đồng thời cần sự hỗ trợ đắc lực từ hệ thống trang thiết bị phòng mổ tân tiến, tối tân.
Phẫu thuật hàm hô móm an toàn và chất lượng tại Bệnh viện Hàn Quốc JW
Trên thị trường hiện nay, có rất nhiều cơ sở thẩm mỹ kém chất lượng hoạt động len lõi giữa các địa chỉ thẩm mỹ chất lượng. Do đó, để tránh hiện trạng “tiền mất tật mang”, khách hàng cần thông thái trong khâu lựa chọn địa chỉ thẩm mỹ.
Thông thường, tại các địa điểm thẩm mỹ kém chất lượng, tay nghề chuyên gia thẩm mỹ cũng như kinh nghiệm về chuyên môn còn non kém nên thường xác định sai nguyên nhân và phương hướng giải quyết thích hợp. Do đó, mà rất nhiều người, sau khi điều trị 2-3 năm thì hiện tượng hàm hô móm bắt đầu tái phát.
Tại Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc, khi xác định nguyên nhân gây nên tình trạng hàm hô hay hàm móm, bác sĩ thẩm mỹ sẽ có sự giúp đỡ đắc lực từ thiết bị chụp chiếu rõ xương hàm CT3D. Thiết bị này sẽ chụp chiếu rõ và xác thực khung xương hàm, giúp bác sĩ xác định đúng nguyên do để lựa chọn phương pháp điều trị thích hợp.

Thiết bị CT3D giúp chụp chiếu rõ xương hàm, tương trợ bác sĩ thẩm mỹ xác định đúng nguyên nhân gây nên tình trạng hàm hô móm
Trước khi thực hiện giải phẫu hàm hô, hàm móm tại JW, bác sĩ sẽ vận dụng công nghệ gây mê không đau, nhờ đó mà quý khách hàng có thể thoải mái cho tới lúc tỉnh dậy.
Ca phẫu thuật hàm hô móm tại JW được thực hiện bởi máy cắt xương Hi Speed thế mới nhất của hãng Aesculap, bảo đảm việc cắt xương nhanh chóng, an toàn và chính xác. Tại Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc còn sử dụng nẹp vis giúp cố định xương hàm sau phẫu thuật, tránh di lệch và duy trì kết quả hiệu quả lâu bền.
Đội ngũ bác sĩ giàu kinh nghiệm chuyên môn tại JW
Với hàng ngũ bác sĩ dày dặn kinh nghiệm, am hiểu sâu về chuyên môn, ca giải phẫu hàm hô, hàm móm vtại JW được bác sĩ thẩm mỹ tiến hành đảm bảo an toàn. Bác sĩ chuyên khoa hàm mặt tại JW có khả năng tách cách mạch máu và dây thần kinh trong quá trình phẫu thuật hàm hô, hàm móm nên không gây tác động đến chức năng hàm và sức khỏe.

Ca sĩ Thùy Dương trước và sau ca phẫu thuật hàm hô tại JW

Ca sĩ Đặng Trí Trung trước và sau ca giải phẫu hàm móm tại JW
Nguồn: http://jwhanquoctphcm.blogspot.com/2...bao-nhieu.html

----------

